# قناه الجزيره 6 مليون مسلم يتنصر سنويا فى افريقيا



## Bent Christ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vhXIo7mEnfU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFull***een" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vhXIo7mEnfU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfull***een="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يزيد ويبارك*​


----------



## Bent Christ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

bitar قال:


> *ربنا يزيد ويبارك*​


*
امييييييييين
شكرااااااا بيتر نورت*​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 سبتمبر 2010)

تانكس للخبر 

الرب يختار من يشاء​


----------



## Eva Maria (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*نشكر الرب القدير*


----------



## zezza (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يتمجد 
شكرا يا قمر على الخبر ..بس الفيديو مش ظاهر عندى


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

عقبال دولنا العربية...
شكراً يا m a r e e n  الرب يباركك، ويبارك الجميع.


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراااااا ماريان 
مبارك اسمه القدوس ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*عقبال كل العالم الاسلامي
وربنا يزيد ويبارك
شكرا ع الفيديو​*


----------



## كريم 2011 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحااان الله*
*الغريبه ان التنصير شغال فى افريقيـا *
*والاسلمـه شغــاله فى أوروبـــا *
*فياتررى ايهم سيربح فى النهايـــه ؟؟*

بس أنت ما كلمتش الفيديو يا الغالى ليـه وهو بيتكلم عن الوسائل الى بيتم بيها التنصيــر
خليــك جريـىء ونزل الحلقـه كلهـا وانت ها تعرف مفاجأه رهيبـــــــه 
اعتبرها نصيحه منى ليك 
​


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

كريم 2011 قال:


> *سبحااان الله*
> *الغريبه ان التنصير شغال فى افريقيـا *
> *والاسلمـه شغــاله فى أوروبـــا *
> *فياتررى ايهم سيربح فى النهايـــه ؟؟*
> ...



*احنا مش في حرب يا اخ كريم .... 
الحق وحده سيظهر و صدق المسيح القائل :
" ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ "

اما عن الوسائل فهي مجرد فبركة اسلامية !! 
فالجزيرة قناة اسلامية و فهمك كفاااااااااااااية 
​*


----------



## Bent Christ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

كريم 2011 قال:


> *سبحااان الله*
> *الغريبه ان التنصير شغال فى افريقيـا *
> *والاسلمـه شغــاله فى أوروبـــا *
> *فياتررى ايهم سيربح فى النهايـــه ؟؟*
> ...


_*
بس يا اخ كريم انا اصلا مشفتش الحلقه دى انا سمعت المقطع ده
ولو انت عندك الحلقه كلها نزلها
و على فكره انا مبخفش من حد :big37:*_​


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*
> بس يا اخ كريم انا اصلا مشفتش الحلقه دى انا سمعت المقطع ده
> ولو انت عندك الحلقه كلها نزلها
> و على فكره انا مبخفش من حد :big37:*_​


*
الحلقة انا حضرتها كاملة بس زمان 

و على ما اعتقد انه كان في واحد بيتكلم انه معظم من يدخلون المسيحية هناك يكون السبب في دخولهم الاغراءات المادية و الاموال التي تقدم لهم من قبل جماعات التنصير 

و هذا الكلام جدا خاطىء لان الدين مش لعبة !! 
ثم هل يعقل ان 6 مليون يدخلون المسيحية لنفس السبب هذا !! 

انت تتحدث عن 6 مليون مش واحد ولا اتنين!! 

مجنون يحكي و عاقل يسمع 

خدعوهم فقالـــــــــوا ​*


----------



## Bent Christ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *
> الحلقة انا حضرتها كاملة بس زمان
> 
> و على ما اعتقد انه كان في واحد بيتكلم انه معظم من يدخلون المسيحية هناك يكون السبب في دخولهم الاغراءات المادية و الاموال التي تقدم لهم من قبل جماعات التنصير
> ...


_*ده الل بيقولوه على طول لما حد بيتنصر
خلاص اتعودنا على كده​*_


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2010)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة
الرجاء الإلتزام بالموضوع و تخصص القسم


----------



## zama (16 سبتمبر 2010)

عظيم جداً ، مـُميز ..

المشكلة إن أخواتنا المسلمين فاهمين أننا بسباق الأديان لأستبيان الأعداد ،

فأننا لسنا بحزب أو جماعة كـ " الأخوان " تحتسب عدد مناصريها لتكتسب قوتها ،

*أننا هنا نبحث عن الحق فقط فإن وجدنا تبعناه* ..

 من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع ..

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الخبر اللى هاقوله ده صحيح مليون فى الميه
عدد المتنصرين فى مصر سواء معروفين او مخفيين يتقارب من عدد المسيحيين الاصليين فى مصر
منهم اللى خايف من البطش ومنهم اللى عنده ظروف تمنعه من الاشهار ومنهم عائلات كامله 
بس الخوف من البطش الاسلامى سبب رئيسى للاخفاء
ربنا موجود​


----------



## marcelino (17 سبتمبر 2010)

حلو اوى اوى اوى​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

BITAR قال:


> *ربنا يزيد ويبارك*​


 
*هللويااااااااااا *​


----------



## zama (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ابانووب قال:


> الخبر اللى هاقوله ده صحيح مليون فى الميه
> عدد المتنصرين فى مصر سواء معروفين او مخفيين يتقارب من عدد المسيحيين الاصليين فى مصر
> منهم اللى خايف من البطش ومنهم اللى عنده ظروف تمنعه من الاشهار ومنهم عائلات كامله
> بس الخوف من البطش الاسلامى سبب رئيسى للاخفاء
> ربنا موجود​



عموماً أتمنى ذلك ، لكن أيه دليلك يا حبيبى ؟؟ 

تحياتى لشخصك  ..


----------



## القسيس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> عموماً أتمنى ذلك ، لكن أيه دليلك يا حبيبى ؟؟
> 
> تحياتى لشخصك  ..



للاسف الموضوع ده بالذات مينفعش فيه دليل 
=======================​


----------



## surgeon61 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الخبر ده مش لينا علشان نفرح ؛ لا ؛ده غرض قناة الجزيرة المتعصبة ان تهيج المسلمين علينا...  اعتقد هذا


----------



## SALVATION (17 سبتمبر 2010)

_ربنا يباركهم ويجعلهم سبب بركة لكثيرين_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## govany shenoda (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يزيد ويبارك 
وعقبال كل العالم الاسلامي
شكرا ع الفيديو​


----------



## happy angel (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يزيد ويبارك*​


----------

